# Transporting Plywood in the Rain



## MikeDVB (Mar 1, 2015)

I ran a few searches and saw information on rough cut lumber and dimensional lumber but couldn't find anything specific to plywood.

I've been wanting to start a few projects where I need plywood in the shop - for shop fixtures. Clamp holder/organizer, screw organizer, etc. I'm not worried if the wood looks like it got wet - I'm worried about it being damaged. I know that plywood is more stable but I'm not sure what to expect when transporting it in the rain.

I have an F150 but it only has a 5.5' bed [have a full family, needed the big cab which meant a long bed wasn't an option] and I do have a tonneau cover that I can use to cover most of the wood. Normally if I was using just the bed I'd leave the gate up, slide the wood in, and then lay the cover down on the wood. I have a 5×8 open trailer that I prefer to use to transport materials but with it raining the truck bed/cover would at least give some cover from the rain.

I could put a tarp over the end of the wood that sticks out but due to the angle - the water will just run down the tarp into the bed and onto the wood. I could lay it flat and leave the gate down and throw a tarp over the end and I think I'd be less likely to get water onto the wood at all.

That said - my boys' soccer games today were canceled and I have unexpected free time where I can get into the shop and make some of the things I've been wanting to make - and the games were canceled due to rain.

I just plan on going to the local box store which is about ~8 minutes from my house so it wouldn't be a long drive in the rain either way even if I left the wood fully exposed.

I suppose my biggest concern is that once I get home I'd really like to start working with it immediately. I'm wanting to make some french cleats out of 3/4" plywood that I will mount to 1/2" plywood that I will then mount to the wall… Or maybe I'll mount the 1/2" to the wall and then mount the cleats.

Either way - I'm not worried about the wood not looking great - more about it not being damaged / warped / too wet to work with when I get back. I know that in the past when I've gotten 2×4s wet that they've generally twisted and warped pretty bad. I'm thinking that due to the nature of plywood I shouldn't have that issue but I've never tried.

Not sure if this link will work but I was hoping to get a couple sheets of this [as well as the 1/2" version].
https://www.menards.com/main/building-materials/panel-products/specialty-panels/hardwood-panels/3-4-x-4-x-8-classic-birch-wood-veneer-core-plywood/1251699/p-1444441906195-c-13334.htm?tid=9041691384408773987&ipos=4


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I've done it successfully and my truck doesn't have a cover.

Since you do, just cover the exposed plywood with a tarp put a couple feet up under the covers.

You can either weight it down or attach tarp to a 2×4 and clamp that to the ply.

Put plywood on a couple 2×4 runners allowed you to use clamps..


----------



## MikeDVB (Mar 1, 2015)

> I ve done it successfully and my truck doesn t have a cover.
> 
> Since you do, just cover the exposed plywood with a tarp put a couple feet up under the covers.
> 
> ...


It will still get a little wet taking it out of the store to the truck and while loading it - I assume the little bit it will get wet during this won't have much impact?


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> I ve done it successfully and my truck doesn t have a cover.
> 
> Since you do, just cover the exposed plywood with a tarp put a couple feet up under the covers.
> 
> ...


I'd use those carts that holds the ply vertically for the least amount of rain impact. Or if you're at a big retail home center (HD, Lowes, etc.), they usually have a contractor pick up area with a huge cover, so no chance of rain hitting your supplies. To fully protect your ply, I have considered the option of double tarping the ply: wrap the tarp on one side and secured on the other side, then use another tarp on the opposite side and secure on the initial side so any water that does get in won't actually hit the plywood. I live in Central FL, so I have to take into consideration when rain will hit as well.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Why don't you just wait till it's not raining to go the plywood….or other wood…? Sounds logical to me…!!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Load up under the covered area in the "contractor's/pro" parking area/loading zone. Cover with the appropriately sized tarp of plastic wrap. Leave the tailgate down and tie back the load to the hold downs in the bed. Remove one sheet at a time when you get home, leaving the tarp in place between removal. You'll get wet and the ply will get some water, but you should be fine. 2×4 runners under the load as rwe2156 suggested above, will go a long way too, for keeping things dry.


----------



## MikeDVB (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't think where I'm going has the pro/contractor cover - I'm pretty sure I'll just be in the parking lot. I can ask them if there is anywhere I can load it beyond the parking lot and will see what they say.

The store that does have that area charges twice as much for lower grade plywood.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

If your project doesn't require full size, have them cut it to fit underneath you tonneau


----------



## mtnwalton (Aug 4, 2015)

I usually have plywood ripped and load under roof at contractors entrance. (it helps to have a van)


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> It will still get a little wet taking it out of the store to the truck and while loading it - I assume the little bit it will get wet during this won t have much impact?
> - MikeDVB


That won't hurt it.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, if none of the above will work, you can buy a bag specifically made to enclose plywood for transport; the Kerry-All pouch. Actually, it's not too terribly expensive though the shipping is a pretty good add.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Just go buy a Cargo Van, 
the few drops that get on it loading/unloading won't hurt, 
and you will be able to lock your tools in the van when you use it for other stuff. 
You can sleep in it when you go camping!
Easy peasy (if you got an extra 30 grand laying around) lol


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> Why don t you just wait till it s not raining to go the plywood….or other wood…? Sounds logical to me…!!
> 
> - Rick Dennington


Sure, if it was that easy to predict the weather. I've gone to Rockler on a perfectly clear, blue sky morning. Takes 40 minutes to get there. Shopped for 30 minutes, got my stuff, walked out and it was mostly cloudy with rain on the horizon. I got home, unloaded, and it started to rain within 20 minutes. You can't always rely on what you see or what the weather channel says. Having a contingency plan is always welcome.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

> Load up under the covered area in the "contractor s/pro" parking area/loading zone. Cover with the appropriately sized tarp of plastic wrap. Leave the tailgate down and tie back the load to the hold downs in the bed. Remove one sheet at a time when you get home, leaving the tarp in place between removal. You ll get wet and the ply will get some water, but you should be fine. 2×4 runners under the load as rwe2156 suggested above, will go a long way too, for keeping things dry.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


2X4 runners and a tarp would be perfect. I am a truck driver that used to haul over the road for a lumber company. The runners will keep the wood out of any water that pools in the bed of your truck. 
when you get home I would go ahead and remove the tarp to unload if it is just a sprinkle or light rain. wait a little if its raining hard. 
When I would deliver truck loads of lumber, and it was raining at the time of unloading. I would pull back my tarps as needed. to keep the bundles of lumber as dry as I could. And if it was pouring rain, well that was a good time to take a nap. As long as the plywood is not getting soaked, it will be fine. If it does get a little wet, sticker the sheets as you stack them, A day or two they will be dry, and good as new.


----------



## MikeDVB (Mar 1, 2015)

> Why don t you just wait till it s not raining to go the plywood….or other wood…? Sounds logical to me…!!
> 
> - Rick Dennington


The only reason I had time to work on anything or to pick anything up was because it was raining. All of my normal plans were canceled due to the rain.

I ended up going today while it was dry and picked up 6 sheets of 8'x4'x3/4" and 3 sheets of 8'x4'x1/2".


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Well…...there you go…..!!!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

JBay - here is my van - there is 12 ft from the back of the seats to the back door.
when not filled with tools and other "stuff" it is my Motel 6 when on the road.
the windows are blacked out with 5% limo tint and is a dream to drive long distance.
I know that a super size van isn't for everyone, but it sure works for me.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> JBay - here is my van - there is 12 ft from the back of the seats to the back door.
> when not filled with tools and other "stuff" it is my Motel 6 when on the road.
> the windows are blacked out with 5% limo tint and is a dream to drive long distance.
> I know that a super size van isn t for everyone, but it sure works for me.
> ...


I used to have a cargo van for work, I loved it. It would handle 10' with the doors closed.
Plan on getting another one some day.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I know that a super size van isn t for everyone, but it sure works for me.
> 
> - John Smith


And it has a mattress and a disco ball in the back.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

> I know that a super size van isn t for everyone, but it sure works for me.
> 
> - John Smith
> 
> ...


Don't forget the shag carpet.


----------



## MikeDVB (Mar 1, 2015)

While I wouldn't mind having a huge cargo van, I'd rather just get a box trailer . That way I don't have another engine, transmission, etc to maintain .


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I live in Seattle where people just assume that between October and June it's going to rain every day. On any of those days hundreds of people are loading plywood into their pickups and taking it home or to job sites. Never thought of it as an issue. Not sure what the difference is between the back of a pickup and an open trailer towed behind a pickup.


----------



## MikeDVB (Mar 1, 2015)

> I live in Seattle where people just assume that between October and June it s going to rain every day. On any of those days hundreds of people are loading plywood into their pickups and taking it home or to job sites. Never thought of it as an issue. Not sure what the difference is between the back of a pickup and an open trailer towed behind a pickup.
> 
> - Andybb


In my case 5.5' of the truck bed can be covered by a tonneau cover where as the open trailer is just that - 100% open .


----------

